# Weird bump on my tegu skin



## Wildanimalgal (May 26, 2020)

What is this? It feels hard... is it normal ? Help... ):


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 30, 2020)

Hard to tell....... First thought is scale imperfections from maybe a forced or bad shed, which will probs rectify its self next shed.

If there's no pain or weeping etc, I'd be happy to just observe for a while and see if it clears but IF YOU are unsure or it starts to look worse a vet is needed.


----------



## Debita (Jun 3, 2020)

Alpha said what I was thinking. I had a baby blue Tegu about that size that developed a bump that was not as small as the bumps on your Tegu. I lost him in about a month after given the wrong advice. If it stays the same, I wouldn't worry, but if it grows, I wouldn't hesitate to get to a vet. For now, are you making sure that he's getting adequate calcium?

A good practice with things like this is to take a pic, and mark your calender. Check it to see if it's changing every week.


----------

